# scamed



## longcolt45 (May 22, 2014)

well I fell for it . a employment scam. is reporting it any help and to whom


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

longcolt45 said:


> well I fell for it . a employment scam. is reporting it any help and to whom



Hate to say this but just put it down to experience...or lack of.

Was it done through this forum....though i very much doubt it as advertising is not allowed unless done by a premium member.


----------



## longcolt45 (May 22, 2014)

No it was not done thru the forum. thank god. I work construction and all my work is applied thru the computer. really did not think about it. did not send vital info. :rapture:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

longcolt45 said:


> No it was not done thru the forum. thank god. I work construction and all my work is applied thru the computer. really did not think about it. did not send vital info. :rapture:



A lesson to be learned then but having said that don't we all make stupid mistakes sometime in our life Better luck next time....and :welcome: to the forum


----------

